# ICH i think!



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

my betta has been scratching on th gravel, sides of tank, and rock. he doesnt seem to have white spots though. he also looks to be bloated maybe. can anybody tell me symptoms of ICH and how to treat it? also how can you tell if a fish is bloated?
*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ich looks like the fish has been sprinkled with sand or sugar...usually will first see it on the fins or tail. Can start in the gills and not be visible. I would recommend getting a parasite med called parasite clear and use it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Turn you light off,and shine a flashlight on him.See if he looks like he has gold specks.If so let us know,ASAP.This would be velvet.Here is an exerpt about how to treat velvet:

Make note, the medications for Velvet may be toxic to other species like some fish, snails, invertebrates and aquarium plants as well. Also, any filter media should be removed so as not to eliminate the medication from the water. Next, slowly raise the water temperature to 80˚F – 82˚F [26.6˚C – 27.7˚C]. Because you don’t want to further stress you fish, be sure to only increase the temperature by no more then 2˚F or 1˚C in a 24 hour period. A more rapid temperature fluctuation could cause additional harm. It’s recommended you use a commercial Velvet medication like Mardel’s CopperSafe® or Jungle’s Velvet Guard®. Reducing the amount of light getting into the tanks by keeping the hood lamp off and covering the tank may help to combat the parasites as well.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i cant control th tmp it stays at 78


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

ahhhh it is velvet! he has gold spot on the upper and lower parts of his body and on his back tail! can i use melafix bc i cant get medication till tomorrow. ill take the carbon out of the filter is that good enough?


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

im getting mardel coppersafe and i took most of the carbon out.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Coppersafe good.Melafix,bad.anything labled mela/pima/bettafix is not safe for bettas or any other labrynth fish.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

oh! but i just added melafix.....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do a water change to get it out or put fresh carbon in your filter.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i did a 50% water change


----------

